# vampire theme-ideas needed



## jkipker (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

My son decided to be a vampire this year and requested that me and the wife dress the same. With that I thought it would be cool to go ahead and use the theme for the party. Our front yard will contain coffins from last year, as well as a old style hanging post with a corpse attached. Im going to put a wooden stake in the chest of it. Our front pourch will be covered with spider web and have two large spiders positioned in it with strobes for lighting. This will start the entry to the party and help create a cave like enviorment. 

What im needing help with is the names for the food on the invites as well as other cool ideas for decor etc. 

The menu will be

Smoked Spare Ribs
Sausage
chicken
potato salad
stuffed jalopenos


Thank you in advance for ideas.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

See if this works.



jkipker said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My son decided to be a vampire this year and requested that me and the wife dress the same. With that I thought it would be cool to go ahead and use the theme for the party. Our front yard will contain coffins from last year, as well as a old style hanging post with a corpse attached. Im going to put a wooden stake in the chest of it. Our front pourch will be covered with spider web and have two large spiders positioned in it with strobes for lighting. This will start the entry to the party and help create a cave like enviorment.
> 
> ...


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I have the same theme in one of my areas and I use lots of red cloth, low lighting, old photos, etc...


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

We did a very "Old World Vampire" theme last year. They have a really cool vampire bat at Walgreens I got very cheap. Did blood red punch & bought a "Dracula's Pub" light up sign at Big Lots. Lots of purple, black & silver glitter. Lots of candelabra's & candles. Replaced all lights (even in kitchen) with red or black lights. Covered furniture with black sheets.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

jdjfjeifjghrhcn znfhvb bzkdfuu gzjfuifghjkz jkcvhdfrtyoweanf rhedjcjhbuiiedfhdbceorhsdcnl fhfvu ufurhr jhfbhfguri234u9ivsf nfhaf hasiorhoic 

SEE!! I HAVE ALOTS OF IDEAS!


----------



## jkipker (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I have completed my invites and pretty much the front yard, there is still some things that need to be completed.


----------



## jkipker (Sep 21, 2009)

here are the pictures of the front yard


----------

